# البغاء كظاهرة اجتماعية



## أنجيلا (13 فبراير 2012)

*البغاء ظاهرة اجتماعية موجودة منذ القدم في كل المجتمعات....*
*بالنسبة لمعظم النساء الشرف هو الاهم حتى ان بعضهن ينتحرن اذا ما تعرضن للاغتصاب.. لذلك ليس من السهل ان تتوجه المراة لهذه المهنة بلا سبب.. فلربما يكون الطمع او القاصرات التي يتم اغرائهن بالمال وهن لا يعرفن خطورة ما يفعلن او الوضع الاقتصادي المزري الذي قد يدفع المراة لتضحية باغلى ما تملك في سبيل احظار لقمة عيش لابنائها وادخالهم المدارس وفي الحالتين الاخيرتين تكون الضحية...*
*لكن لماذا يتم القاء اللوم على المراة فقط؟( بل ان طالب الهوى يحتقرها عندما يفرغ منها!!) *
*ولماذا لا احد يتوجه بالكلام لطالب الهوى(الرجل)؟؟؟ فاذا لم يكن هناك الطلب لما كانت هناك سلعة!! ام ان الشرف يخص النساء فقط والرجال لا شرف لهم؟ وكما قال احدهم " **البغاء معناه حدوث عملية جنسية بين رجل وامرأة لتلبية حاجة الرجل الجنسية، ولتلبية حاجة المرأة الاقتصادية. وبالرغم أن الحاجة الجنسية ليست في أهمية الحاجة الاقتصادية، إلا أن المجتمع يعتبر حاجة المرأة الاقتصادية أقل أهمية من حاجة الرجل الجنسية، وهذا هو الأمر دائما في حالة عدم التساوي بين الأفراد.*
*إن حاجة الحاكم مهما كانت ثانوية فهي أهم من حاجة المحكوم مهما كانت ضرورية.*
*إن حاجة السيد إلى المتعة والترفيه أهم من حاجة العبد إلى الطعام أو النوم.*
*وحاجة الزوج إلى المتعة الجنسية أهم من حاجة الزوجة المريضة أو المرهقة للنوم.*
*وحاجة الرجل إلى المتعة الجنسية أهم من حاجة المرأة أو أطفالها إلى الطعام أو الكساء....وهكذا" *

*اريد اراءكم في الموضوع وياريت تكون جدية...... *

*الموضوع جريء شوي بس عندي في مادة الفلسفة وقالك لازم انزل لشارع واخذ اراء الناس (ومش عارفة ازاي ده:2 فانا قلت احطه هنا اريح واخذ اراء الاعضاء:new6:*


*مش منقول طبعا*


----------



## marcelino (13 فبراير 2012)

المشكله تقع فى نقطه التفريق بين الجنسين

فالرجل حر يفعل ما يشاء .. المراءة مفعول به كما لا تشاء

الموضوع كبير  والمشكله مُقسمه على جهات كتير

مجتمع , تعليم , أهل , عادات وتقاليد 

بصراحه احنا كعرب ألفنا وأخترعنا تقاليد و أعراف ترجعنا لورا كل ما الزمن تقدم

الملامه تقع على الاجداد لانهم هما اللى اخترعوا عادات خشبيه لا تنفع لاى عصر

والملامه تقع بردو علينا او بعض مننا من يقنع نفسه أن دة هو الصح كعادات وتقاليد قديمه عفى عليها الزمن الحالى و الزمن اللى  طلعت فيه بردو هههه​


----------



## magedrn (14 فبراير 2012)

بصى يا انجيلا احنا فى المجتمعات الشرقية كلها عموما 
بيقولوا الراجل حر فى كل شئ يعمله وكل اللوم يجى على المراة
لكن فى الاول والاخر الاتنين يتحملوا مسئول هذا الفعل الاثيم قدام ربنا 
بس فى فعلا ناس بيتبع نفسها علشان المال لكن غير نظرة الرجل بعد ما يتنهى من موضوع البغاء
للمراة لو كانت نظرة حقارة فهى بتنظر لنفسها على انها مش انسانة اصلا 
وللاسف دا عيب فى المجتمعات الشرقية كلها 
وكمان اهم حاجة فى الموضوع ان الرجل المهم فى كل شئ مش لازم المراة
مالهاش لازمة بمعنى اصح الا لما الرجل ياذن لها ولو ماذنش يبقى تفضل زى ما هى كرسى مالهاش 
لازمة ودا تخلف عقوووووووووووول للاسف 
الموضوع مهم جدا انجيلا بس للاسف مش هاتلاقى كتير يجاوب عليه لانه موضوع غريب وكمان 
محرج لبعض الناس انها تتكلم فيه 
شكرا على الموضوع تسلم ايدك


----------



## white.angel (14 فبراير 2012)

*تعريف البغاء كما قلتى اعتقد ان يختص اكثر فى الدول العربيه *
*اما فى الدول الاجنبيه قد يكون اقل بنسبه معينه ..
 ومتعه لكلا الطرفين *
*وعموماً هو نقص .. *
*سواء فى شخصية الرجل السيكوباتى .. *
*او فى شخصيه المرأه الضعيفه ... *​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (14 فبراير 2012)

لو  اتبعنا تعاليم المسيح لتم القضاء على البغاء ونطبق قول المسيح من نظر الى امراة يشتهيها فقد زنا بها


----------



## Alexander.t (14 فبراير 2012)

*مشكلتنا كمجتمع عربى أننا لو سيبنا كل واحد فى حاله
يعمل اللى هو عاوزه ، مش هيبقى فى حاجه اسمها بغاء من وجهة نظرنا 
*


----------



## the shepherd (14 فبراير 2012)

هو انا فعلا شايف ان المرأة مظلومة في المجتمع الشرقي الي احنا عايشين فيه . بس ايا كانت دوافع المراة و الرجل الي انت ذكرتيها او لم تذكريها فهي بالتاكيد لا تبرر الفعل . 
و كمان في نقطة انت مذكرتهاش و دة يعتبر تحامل علي الرجال . ان في نساء برضة بتدفع من اجل ارضاء حاجتها الجنسية و رجال بتقبل من اجل حاجتها الاقتصادية . و دي برضة زي النساء الي بيغتصبوا الرجال . احنا اة مش بنسمع عن الموضوع دة كتير بس هو منتشر و مش قليل زي ما احنا فاكرين . 
فالمشكلة نفسها مش هو احتياج مين سواء رجل او امراة او حتي طبيعة الاحتياج جنسي ام اقتصادي ؟ المشكلة هو كيفية التعامل مع هذه الاحتياجات . ما الناس الي مش بتمارس الجنس في غير العلاقات المشروعة عندهم برضة احتياجات جنسية بس بيتعاملوا مع احتياجاتهم بطرق شرعية  و مناسبة . و ناس كتير برضة مش لاقية تاكل و مع ذلك مش بتلجا للطريق دة لتسديد جوعها . فالاحتياجات هتفضل دايما موجودة و عمرها ما هتختفي من حياتنا لكن المهم هو احنا بنتعامل معاها ازاي .
ا


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (14 فبراير 2012)

انا عايزة افهم حاجة بس هو انا ليه حاسة ان المشكلة انهم بيدينو المرأة فقط و مش بيدينو الرجل و كأننا بنتكلم عن حاجة طبيعية و هنبدأ نناقش تفاصيلها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!! مبدئيا الغلط فى الموقف كله مش فى اللى بيقدم السلعة ولا اللى بياخدها ولا الظروف اللى دفعتهم لكدة . الحاجة لا تبرر الوسيلة !و بعدين بتقولى لو مكنش فيه طلب مكنش فيه سلعة صدقينى لو مفيش سجاير مكنش حد دخن ... لكن فكرة ان المرأة اة الناس بتتحامل عليها اة معاكى فى دى بس  فى مواقف يكون معاها الحق و نبدا نقول بقا ليه بيعملو فيها كدة لكن مش هنيجى نبرر الغلط لاى سبب و منسيبش الموضوع الاصلى و نمسك فى حاجة تانية


----------



## أنجيلا (14 فبراير 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> انا عايزة افهم حاجة بس هو انا ليه حاسة ان المشكلة انهم بيدينو المرأة فقط و مش بيدينو الرجل و كأننا بنتكلم عن حاجة طبيعية و هنبدأ نناقش تفاصيلها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!! مبدئيا الغلط فى الموقف كله مش فى اللى بيقدم السلعة ولا اللى بياخدها ولا الظروف اللى دفعتهم لكدة . الحاجة لا تبرر الوسيلة !و بعدين بتقولى لو مكنش فيه طلب مكنش فيه سلعة صدقينى لو مفيش سجاير مكنش حد دخن ... لكن فكرة ان المرأة اة الناس بتتحامل عليها اة معاكى فى دى بس فى مواقف يكون معاها الحق و نبدا نقول بقا ليه بيعملو فيها كدة لكن مش هنيجى نبرر الغلط لاى سبب و منسيبش الموضوع الاصلى و نمسك فى حاجة تانية


* بالراحة شوي يا اوختشي.. ماهو عشان حاجة مش طبيعية لازم ننقاشها:blush2:*
*انا مش بدافع عن الظاهرة ده وانا طبعا ضدها قلبا وقالبا وكمان ضد اللي بيحط اللوم ع طرف واحد بس في الغلط....*
* لازم نعترف انو ليس كل العاهرات هن عاهرات بارادتهن.. ياما في السجن مظاليم.... والظروف مبترحمش حد فلما ام تلاقي ابنها بيتقطع من الجوع مش قادرة تدخله مدرسة وووووو هنا الحكم عليها لو اتجهت لطريق ده لازم يكون اخف مع انها ارتكبت غلط.... *

*ولا, ده هو الموضوع الاصلي..... السبب اللي بيخلي الواحد يتجه لحاجة زي ده... المعرفة نوعين: معرفة جزئية ومعرفة تامة.. الاخيرة ده بتطلب معرفة الجذور اللي هي في موضوعنا ده ''اسبااااااااب البغاء'' و  اسباب محاكمة طرف واحد بس اللي غالبا بيكون مغلوب ع امره" *
*مدام ده غلط يبقى ع الاثنين وادانة الاثنين بنفس الكفة مش طرف واحد!!*

*منورة*


----------



## أنجيلا (14 فبراير 2012)

the shepherd قال:


> هو انا فعلا شايف ان المرأة مظلومة في المجتمع الشرقي الي احنا عايشين فيه . بس ايا كانت دوافع المراة و الرجل الي انت ذكرتيها او لم تذكريها فهي بالتاكيد لا تبرر الفعل .
> ا


*اكيد الغلط لا تبرير ليه.. لكن بيكون الحكم ع فاعله اخف لو كان في اسباب قوية...*



> و كمان في نقطة انت مذكرتهاش و دة يعتبر تحامل علي الرجال . ان في نساء برضة بتدفع من اجل ارضاء حاجتها الجنسية و رجال بتقبل من اجل حاجتها الاقتصادية . و دي برضة زي النساء الي بيغتصبوا الرجال . احنا اة مش بنسمع عن الموضوع دة كتير بس هو منتشر و مش قليل زي ما احنا فاكرين .



*مش تحامل ولا شي (مش بنسمع بيه كثير بس مش بنسمع ابدا انو في راجل انتحر لان امراة اغتصبته او في راجل قتلوه اهلو او طردوه لانو فقد عذريته)...*
*ولاني ركزت ع نظرة المجتمع ولان الظاهرة ده نادرة زي ما تفضلت* 




> فالمشكلة نفسها مش هو احتياج مين سواء رجل او امراة او حتي طبيعة الاحتياج جنسي ام اقتصادي ؟ المشكلة هو كيفية التعامل مع هذه الاحتياجات . ما الناس الي مش بتمارس الجنس في غير العلاقات المشروعة عندهم برضة احتياجات جنسية بس بيتعاملوا مع احتياجاتهم بطرق شرعية و مناسبة . و ناس كتير برضة مش لاقية تاكل و مع ذلك مش بتلجا للطريق دة لتسديد جوعها . فالاحتياجات هتفضل دايما موجودة و عمرها ما هتختفي من حياتنا لكن المهم هو احنا بنتعامل معاها ازاي .



*اكيد بس قدرة الاحتمال بتختلف من واحد لثاني... وكمان قوة الايمان والرجاء في الرب... *
*لذلك علينا البعد عن ادانة الناس فكل واحد مش عارف حاله غير ربه*
*وكمان لما نيجي نحكم ع طرفين يكون بالعدل.. مش ده راجل يعمل اللي عاوزه هو حر......*

*منور الموضوع *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (14 فبراير 2012)

*الرجال قوامون علي النساء 
طبعا دا كلام فارغ 

انا شايف ان ربنا خلقنا علي صورته ومثاله 
رجاله زي الستات 
كله واحد 

يعني الراجل اللي يفرط في عفه جسده 
زيه زي الست اللي اهانت شرفها 
بس الفرق ان الراجل مش بيبان عليه 
في النهيه في المجتمع الشرقي اهو راجل 
واحيانا بيتباهي باعماله  " الواطيه "

اللي بيعمل كده اذا كان راجل او ست 
بيغلط في حق نفسه 
وده اشد انواع الغلط 
يعن لو حد غلط فيا هبعد عنه 
انما لما اغلط في حق نفسي هروح منها فيها 

يا ايها القوم جسمكم امانه من ربنا 
حاولوا توصلوها زي ما اخدتوها 
 الكلام خلص

*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (14 فبراير 2012)

انا معترضتش ان الاتنين يتعاقبو نفس العقاب ... بس مختلفة معاكى كل واحدة مسئولة تماما عن نفسها و كاملة الارادة متقوليش انه ممكن خارج عن ارادتها لا بارادتها و و لو عايزة تعدمى الاتنين اعدميهم مش هعترض


----------



## أنجيلا (14 فبراير 2012)

marcelino قال:


> المشكله تقع فى نقطه التفريق بين الجنسين​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*روعة الجملة بالاحمر*
*ميرسي لردك الرائع*
*منور:give_rose*



magedrn قال:


> بصى يا انجيلا احنا فى المجتمعات الشرقية كلها عموما
> بيقولوا الراجل حر فى كل شئ يعمله وكل اللوم يجى على المراة
> لكن فى الاول والاخر الاتنين يتحملوا مسئول هذا الفعل الاثيم قدام ربنا
> بس فى فعلا ناس بيتبع نفسها علشان المال لكن غير نظرة الرجل بعد ما يتنهى من موضوع البغاء
> ...


*جبت المفيد*
*السبب مجتمع متخلف رجعي ذكووووووري*


> الموضوع مهم جدا انجيلا بس للاسف مش هاتلاقى كتير يجاوب عليه لانه موضوع غريب وكمان
> محرج لبعض الناس انها تتكلم فيه
> شكرا على الموضوع تسلم ايدك


*تصدق ان الموضوع الغريب ده عندي في الفلسفة ولازم اكتب مقالة عليه كفرض منزلي:2:*

*منور:give_rose*






white.angel قال:


> *تعريف البغاء كما قلتى اعتقد ان يختص اكثر فى الدول العربيه *​
> 
> 
> *اما فى الدول الاجنبيه قد يكون اقل بنسبه معينه ..*
> ...


*لان المجتمع العربي مجتمع اسلامي مكبوت تربى منذ الصغر ع ان المراة فتنة وعورة ولازم تتغطى من راسها لاخمص قدميها.. والممنوع مرغوب.....*

*منورة حبي :give_rose *




حبيب يسوع قال:


> لو اتبعنا تعاليم المسيح لتم القضاء على البغاء ونطبق قول المسيح من نظر الى امراة يشتهيها فقد زنا بها


*اجل, ولو سعينا لتمثل بالمسيح في سلوكنا واخلاقنا لارتحنا*
*ميرسي لمرورك الرائع:give_rose*



!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *مشكلتنا كمجتمع عربى أننا لو سيبنا كل واحد فى حاله*
> *يعمل اللى هو عاوزه ، مش هيبقى فى حاجه اسمها بغاء من وجهة نظرنا *


*يعني لو بطل الناس يحشرو حالهم في كل شي ويدينو الاخرين كان هيصير مجتمع زي الفل... ده لوحدها محتاجة موضوع *
*منور يا مون:give_rose*


----------



## أنجيلا (14 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *الرجال قوامون علي النساء *​
> *طبعا دا كلام فارغ *​
> *انا شايف ان ربنا خلقنا علي صورته ومثاله *
> *رجاله زي الستات *
> ...


 *مش قضية حتى يبان.. فحتى لو اتعرف ان الشاب ده عمل كده مش بيتم معاملته زي لو كان بنت... *
*ميرسي لردك الرائع:give_rose*


----------



## أنجيلا (14 فبراير 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> انا معترضتش ان الاتنين يتعاقبو نفس العقاب ... بس مختلفة معاكى كل واحدة مسئولة تماما عن نفسها و كاملة الارادة متقوليش انه ممكن خارج عن ارادتها لا بارادتها و و لو عايزة تعدمى الاتنين اعدميهم مش هعترض


* لا مليش حق اعدم حد انا بتناقش في ظاهرة بس ههههههه*
*انا شايفة ان في من تفعل ذلك خارج ارادتها.. ظروفها الاقتصادية او ظروف اهلها اللي بتخليها تعمل كده عشان اكلهم وتساعدهم اواو ممكن تجبرها تتجه لطريق ده... والاختلاف لا يفسد للود قضية *
*منوراني اكيد:give_rose*


----------



## bob (14 فبراير 2012)

*بصي يا انجول رايي البسيط 
ان مفيش سبب يخلي البنت تتخلي عن شرفها و طهارتها ربما ده علشان مجتمع شرقي حاجه كبير جدا 
في الغرب الصحوبية كافية جدا علشان بمفهومنا احنا ( تفرط في بتوليتها ) ممممم كل واحد و ليه اراءة و معتقداته اللي مش متناسبة مع باقي الناس

*


----------



## the shepherd (14 فبراير 2012)

أنجيلا قال:


> *اكيد الغلط لا تبرير ليه.. لكن بيكون الحكم ع فاعله اخف لو كان في اسباب قوية...*
> 
> هو دة انطلاقا من وجهه نظر مدنية ام دينية ؟
> 
> ...


 
اتمني اكون وصلتلك وجهه نظري


----------



## أنجيلا (15 فبراير 2012)

bob قال:


> *بصي يا انجول رايي البسيط *
> *ان مفيش سبب يخلي البنت تتخلي عن شرفها و طهارتها ربما ده علشان مجتمع شرقي حاجه كبير جدا *
> *في الغرب الصحوبية كافية جدا علشان بمفهومنا احنا ( تفرط في بتوليتها ) ممممم كل واحد و ليه اراءة و معتقداته اللي مش متناسبة مع باقي الناس*


*طبعا سنة الحياة الاختلاف *
*بس المشكلة الشرف محصور في فكرنا الشرقي في البتولية ولان الراجل معندوش علامة البتولية ده مش بيتم محاسبته!!*
*مع ان اساس القضية هو الغلط :dntknw:*
*اتذكر مقولة "المراة قطعة رخم رقيقة بمجرد ان تنكسر لن تظل لديها قيمة!!" *
*بس مقلتش رايك في الرجل طالب الهوى:spor24:*


----------



## bob (15 فبراير 2012)

> *بس مقلتش رايك في الرجل طالب الهوى:spor24:*


*انجول الغلط غلط مش مستناني اقول غلط 
لانه ببساطة جدا يشبه الحيوان لانه بيتبع غرايزة الشهوانية في حاجه مش من حقه او بمعني اصح في اطار مش سليم*


----------



## أنجيلا (15 فبراير 2012)

> هو دة انطلاقا من وجهه نظر مدنية ام دينية ؟


*من وجهة نضر انسانية بحتة *



> *اوك انا معاك بس هل هو صح انها تموت نفسها يعني ؟ اة المجتمع بيضعها في موقف حرج بس دة مش مبرر انها تنتحر . يعني انا هسالك سؤال هل الله يري الانسانة التي تعرضت للاغتصاب طاهرة ام لا ؟ *


*ليه ركزت ع الانتحار بس مع اني تكلمت عن الاهل كمان؟ *
*هي عالجت غلط بغلط بس بالنسبة لي انا كامراة اعذرها.. *
*بتاكيد طاهرة لكن المجتمع لا... والشرف مش شي سهل.. خاصة ان الضرر بيتعرضله الاهل كمان والمصيبة لو كان عندها اخوات بنات.. غير نضرة البنت لنفسها....*



> *اكيد انا معاك ان الكل سواسية . بس يمكن هي المشكلة الي اشار اليه الاخوة ان الخطية دي من السهل اكتشافها بالنسبة للمرأة بعكس الرجل علشان كدة هو بيهرب كثيرا من العقاب . و ليس لافضليته في شئ اخر علي المراة *


*ماهو حتى لو تم اكتشافها عند الرجل لا يتم ادانته كالبنت!! ومش بيعتبروه جلب العار ومعرفش ايه للعائلة!!*



> اتمني اكون وصلتلك وجهه نظري


*وصل*
*منور الموضوع*


----------



## أنجيلا (15 فبراير 2012)

bob قال:


> *انجول الغلط غلط مش مستناني اقول غلط *
> *لانه ببساطة جدا يشبه الحيوان لانه بيتبع غرايزة الشهوانية في حاجه مش من حقه او بمعني اصح في اطار مش سليم*


*لا عشان يكون الرد مكتمل بس... انت عارفني دقيقة قد ايه :new4:*
*هع هع*
*منور اكيد:give_rose*


----------



## girgis2 (15 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *مشكلتنا كمجتمع عربى أننا لو سيبنا كل واحد فى حاله
> يعمل اللى هو عاوزه ، مش هيبقى فى حاجه اسمها بغاء من وجهة نظرنا
> *



*مش عارف ليه يا أخي الثائر  حاسس كدة ان كلامك ده هو اللي خلانا بدل ما كونا تحت حكم أمني فقط بقينا تحت حكم أمني مع حكم ديني(أو أكثر دينياااا عشان أكون دقيق) وبالتالي مزيدااا من الكبت ومزيدااا من الفقر وتأتي الرياح بما لا تشتهي السفن

يعني هي المسألة هتفرق كتير لما ميكونش فيها مقابل مادي؟!!

مهو برضة اسمه غلط

وبعدين لما تدي مشروعية وحرية للشر بأنه يمارس نشاطه بكامل حريته فمن الممكن جدااا تحصل فوضى في القيم وفي العلاقات الانسانية والأسرية ومشاكل أكبر من مشاكلنا الحالية لأن الشر دائماااا عينه وقحة جدااا جدااا

الغرب نفسه دلوقتي بدأ يتجه للتيار اليميني لأنه بدأ يفوق ويصحى للفوضى اللي خلقتها العلمانية الزيادة عن اللزوم واللي بتتدخل في كل حاجة

فخلينا معتدلين في تفكيرنا أحسن عشان الناس تقبلنا وفي نفس الوقت متحصلش فوضى

*​


----------



## girgis2 (15 فبراير 2012)

*
الغلط غلط مهما كان جنس اللي بيرتكبه أو ظروفه**

المجتمع غلطان أنه بيحاسب المرأة أكتر من الراجل

ولكن لا نبرر خطأ المجتمع بخطأ آخر ونقول أن الظروف المادية الصعبة هي اللي بتعمل كدة ويجب تخفيف الحكم على الضحية

لأن هل معنى هذا الكلام ان كل ست ابنها بيموت من الجوع ولا مش لاقي ياكل أو مش لاقي علاج هتعمل كدة؟

بلااااش

هل في المجتمعات الغنية مثلاااا مش موجود فيها ظاهرة زي كدة؟

لو بررنا الخطأ يبقى نبرر كمان اللي بياخد بيشهد زور وممكن حد يتعدم بسببه من أجل المال ونبرر كمان اللي بيقتل من أجل السرقة وهكذا

وعلى العموم ربنا لا يدع أحد يجرب فوق طاقته بل يخلق مع التجربة المنفذ




أنسوا كل الكلام اللي أنا قولته

عايزين تلتمسوا العذر للمومس وتسامحوها وتقبلوها في المجتمع زي الراجل اللي غلط معاها ألتمسوا براحتكم

بس مسألة الظروف دي هتدخلنا في حلقة مفرغة من المناقشات والأعذار لا تنتهي لأن الناس كلها عندها ظروف وحتى الظروف دي لو انتهت فالناس هتغلط برضة

 *​


----------



## Alexander.t (15 فبراير 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *مش عارف ليه يا أخي الثائر  حاسس كدة ان كلامك ده هو اللي خلانا بدل ما كونا تحت حكم أمني فقط بقينا تحت حكم أمني مع حكم ديني(أو أكثر دينياااا عشان أكون دقيق) وبالتالي مزيدااا من الكبت ومزيدااا من الفقر وتأتي الرياح بما لا تشتهي السفن
> 
> يعني هي المسألة هتفرق كتير لما ميكونش فيها مقابل مادي؟!!
> 
> ...


*مش عارف ليه حسيت انك بترد على حد تانى غيرى
ايه علاقة المشاركه دى بمشاركتى يا جرجس ؟
انت عارف انا قولت ايه فى المشاركه كلها ؟
انا قولت كل واحد يخليه فى نفسه وملهوش دعوه بغيره
ولا جيبت سيرة فلوس ولا مجتمع أمنى ومجتمع دينى 
بس احلى حاجه عجبتنى فى ردك  انى عاوز أدى مشروعيه للشر
عشان بقول كل واحد يخليه فى نفسه يبقى عاوز أدى مشروعيه للشر
وهو انت مين اصلا عشان تتكلم ع الناس فى شرهم او فى خيرهم!
انت مش ربنا يا جرجس
ده ربنا نفسه خلقهم احرااااااااااااااااااااار !*


----------



## girgis2 (15 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *مش عارف ليه حسيت انك بترد على حد تانى غيرى
> ايه علاقة المشاركه دى بمشاركتى يا جرجس ؟
> انت عارف انا قولت ايه فى المشاركه كلها ؟
> انا قولت كل واحد يخليه فى نفسه وملهوش دعوه بغيره
> ...



*

أديك أنت قولت بنفسك تتكلم

زي ما أنت كمان بتتكلم وبتقول رأيك وبتعبر عن نفسك

آية لزمة اللهجة العصبية دي في كلامك؟!!!

أنا في النهاية بتكلم وبقول رأيي ومش بحاسب حد وأنا عارف ان ربنا هو اللي بيحاسب

وكلامي هنا مش ليك أنت كمينا لوحدك ولكن لمعظم العلمانيين الثوريين وأنت واحد منهم

يبقى أنا بقى غلطان في آيه؟

*


> *انا قولت كل واحد يخليه فى نفسه وملهوش دعوه بغيره*


* 
*
*لا بقى أنت قولت كدة بالظبط:

*


> *لو سيبنا كل واحد فى حاله
> يعمل اللى هو عاوزه ،*


*

**يعني آيه يعمل اللي هو عاوزه؟!!

والمشاركة بتاعتك موجودة

أنا مش بقول انكم بتبيحوا شر بس في غيري بقى هياخد كلامك ده ويفهموه على هذا الأساس وتترتب عليه نتايج المجتمع الديني والأمني اللي بتكلم عليه


*​


----------



## Alexander.t (15 فبراير 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *
> 
> أديك أنت قولت بنفسك تتكلم
> 
> ...


*اولاً انا مش عصبى يا جرجس يعلم الله 
ثانياً من حق اى حد يعمل اى حاجه هو عاوزها 
يعنى يعمل اللى هو عاوزه .
احنا مش اوصياء ع البشر من منطلق اننا بنرفض الزنا
الفكر ده هو نفس الفكر الاسلامى اللى بيرفض اى حاجه مخالفه لعقيدته
احنا كده مفرقناش حاجه عن الارهابيين حتى لو كان ارهابنا فكرى *


----------



## girgis2 (15 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *اولاً انا مش عصبى يا جرجس يعلم الله
> ثانياً من حق اى حد يعمل اى حاجه هو عاوزها
> يعنى يعمل اللى هو عاوزه .
> احنا مش اوصياء ع البشر من منطلق اننا بنرفض الزنا
> ...



*مش فاهم بصراحة!!!

يعني هو عشان مختلف معاك في نقطة كل واحد يعمل اللي عايزه دي خليت تفكيري ارهابي ؟!!!

مش من حقك انك تتهم من يخالفك الرأي بأنه ارهابي التفكير لأن دي برضة من مباديء الحرية واحترام الرأي الآخر على فكرة......

**أنا كل اللي بقوله ان ثانياااا اللي أنت قولتها دي لازم تكون بضوابط لأن مش بالضرورة كل ما يفرضه المجتمع علينا هو خطأ

وأنا قولت في مشاركتي الأولى خلينا معتدلين في الفكر

مش عارف أوصلهالك ازاي بس اللي متأكد منه ان الحرية الحقيقية مش في الكلام ده ولكن في قضايا أكبر من كدة بكتير

**وبعدين الناس هتفضل خايفة منكم ومؤيدة للتيار الديني بسبب ثانياااا دي برضة

*​


----------



## Alexander.t (15 فبراير 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *مش فاهم بصراحة!!!
> 
> يعني هو عشان مختلف معاك في نقطة كل واحد يعمل اللي عايزه دي خليت تفكيري ارهابي ؟!!!
> 
> ...


 * انا مقولتش عليك ان تفكيرك ارهابى 
متقولنيش كلام مقولتهوش
وبالنسبه للنقطه التانيه بتاعت ثانياً دى
انا مش منافق عشان الون كلامى على حسب اهواء الناس
المبادىء والقناعات مبتتجزئش ولو اتجزئت يبقى نفاق
*


----------



## girgis2 (15 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> * انا مقولتش عليك ان تفكيرك ارهابى
> متقولنيش كلام مقولتهوش
> وبالنسبه للنقطه التانيه بتاعت ثانياً دى
> انا مش منافق عشان الون كلامى على حسب اهواء الناس
> ...


*
المباديئ مبتتجزئش دا صحيح

لكن القناعات ممكن تتطوع حسب المجتمع اللي عايشين فيه

ومقولتليش رأيك في النقطة الأولى لثانياااا 

وهي:

هل كل ما يفرضه المجتمع علينا هو بالضرورة خطأ ويجب تغييره؟

*​


----------



## Alexander.t (15 فبراير 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *
> المباديئ مبتتجزئش دا صحيح
> 
> لكن القناعات ممكن تتطوع حسب المجتمع اللي عايشين فيه
> ...


*رأيي الشخصى 
انا مليش دعوه بالمجتمع انا بعمل اللى انا شايفه صح وليذهب البقية الى الجحيم.
واى سوال ميخصش العقيده بيبدء بـــ  هل وفيه كلمة كل
يبقى الاكيد ان اجابته لا .*


----------



## girgis2 (15 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *رأيي الشخصى
> انا مليش دعوه بالمجتمع انا بعمل اللى انا شايفه صح وليذهب البقية الى الجحيم.
> واى سوال ميخصش العقيده بيبدء بـــ  هل وفيه كلمة كل
> يبقى الاكيد ان اجابته لا .*


*
ما علينا

الخلاصة اننا متفقين في: ان مش كل ضوابط المجتمع غلط

في حاجات بنتجنب بيها العثرة للآخرين

أما اللي فيه وصاية على الناس فمعاك حق وسعتها يبقى يذهب البقية للجحيم زي ما بتقول

*​


----------



## Alexander.t (15 فبراير 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *
> ما علينا
> 
> الخلاصة اننا متفقين في: ان مش كل ضوابط المجتمع غلط
> ...



*فى ناس كتير بيقولو على لبس بناتنا المسيحيات عثره 
مع انى شايف ان هما اللى فكرهم حيوانى ***


----------



## أنجيلا (15 فبراير 2012)

*



الغلط غلط مهما كان جنس اللي بيرتكبه أو ظروفه

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*



المجتمع غلطان أنه بيحاسب المرأة أكتر من الراجل​

أنقر للتوسيع...


​​​​*
*



ولكن لا نبرر خطأ المجتمع بخطأ آخر ونقول أن الظروف المادية الصعبة هي اللي بتعمل كدة ويجب تخفيف الحكم على الضحية

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*



لأن هل معنى هذا الكلام ان كل ست ابنها بيموت من الجوع ولا مش لاقي ياكل أو مش لاقي علاج هتعمل كدة؟​ 
بلااااش​ 
هل في المجتمعات الغنية مثلاااا مش موجود فيها ظاهرة زي كدة؟​ 
لو بررنا الخطأ يبقى نبرر كمان اللي بياخد بيشهد زور وممكن حد يتعدم بسببه من أجل المال ونبرر كمان اللي بيقتل من أجل السرقة وهكذا​

أنقر للتوسيع...


ومين قالك اني مش ببر الناس دول كمان
الفقر كافر والظروف المادية وحتى النفسية الصعبة ممكن ساعتها يعمل الانسان اي شي خاصة لو الامر بيكون من اجل الاهل... الابن.......
مش من حقنا نحاسب حد وندينو... ​​​​*
*



وعلى العموم ربنا لا يدع أحد يجرب فوق طاقته بل يخلق مع التجربة المنفذ

أنقر للتوسيع...

*​*



أنسوا كل الكلام اللي أنا قولته​

عايزين تلتمسوا العذر للمومس وتسامحوها وتقبلوها في المجتمع زي الراجل اللي غلط معاها ألتمسوا براحتكم​​

أنقر للتوسيع...


كويس انك بتعرف ان المجتمع بيقبل الراجل اللي غلط وبيلتمسلوا العذر كمان....
​​​​* 



> *بس مسألة الظروف دي هتدخلنا في حلقة مفرغة من المناقشات والأعذار لا تنتهي لأن الناس كلها عندها ظروف وحتى الظروف دي لو انتهت فالناس هتغلط برضة*



*الناس كلها عندها ظروف لكن قدرة الاحتمال بتختلف....*
​

*ميرسي لردك*​​​*ومنور*​​


----------



## أنجيلا (15 فبراير 2012)

*اتمنى الموضوع مينقلبش لخناقة *


----------



## girgis2 (15 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *فى ناس كتير بيقولو على لبس بناتنا المسيحيات عثره
> مع انى شايف ان هما اللى فكرهم حيوانى ***



*
طيب ليه جايبلي مثل تافه زي لبس البنات على كلمة عثرة؟!!!

أهي دي حاجة تافهة برضة لما نطالب فيها بحرية

الحرية أهم وأكبر من كدة

أما تفكيرهم الحيواني واللي بياخد بالمظهر ده هما غلطانين فيه طبعاااا ويروحوا يشوفوا بناتهم الأول ويربوهم
**لأننا لو رضينا بكلامهم بالشكل ده يبقى فعلاااا هنحجب بناتنا 
**
وتعالى بدل مثال لبس البنات ده نشوف حاجة زي السينما مثلاااا:

ناس زي اللي بتتكلم عنهم دول بيقولوا ان ممكن المبدع يقدم ما يريد من المادة الخيالية ولكن بطريقة لا تثير الغرائز ولا تخدش حياء المشاهد

تفتكر هما غلطانين في كده برضة؟

*​


----------



## Alexander.t (15 فبراير 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *
> طيب ليه جايبلي مثل تافه زي لبس البنات على كلمة عثرة؟!!!
> 
> أهي دي حاجة تافهة برضة لما نطالب فيها بحرية
> ...


*اه يعنى الحريه فى لبس البنات اللى الناس كلها بتشوفه مثل تافه .
لكن الحريه فى السينما اللى اصلا مش الناس كلها بتخشها
مثل مهم مع ان الافلام بتبقى مصنفه لمن هم دون ال18 ومن هم فوق ال 18
الحريه بمفهوم اوسع وادق هى السينما انما بامثله تافهه هو اللبس
صح يا ابو جريس؟
بص يا جرجس الحريه مفهاش حاجه اسمها تافهه وحاجه اسمها مهمه
الحريه اصلا بتبدء من حرية الشخص وبعدها بتتفرع
ولو مكانش الشخص حر فى شخصه يبقى كل الحريه اللى بعدها
مش حريه 
لو مش مقتنع بكلامى بلاش ترد
او رد اوانا مش هرد لانك مش عاوز تفهم الحريه
غير من خلال الكتاب المقدس ودى اسمها الحريه المقدسه
اللى تخصنا كمسيحين انما الحريه بالنسبه للملحدين حاجه تانيه*


----------



## girgis2 (15 فبراير 2012)

أنجيلا قال:


> *
> 
> *
> *
> ...



*شكرااا

*​


----------



## girgis2 (15 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *اه يعنى الحريه فى لبس البنات اللى الناس كلها بتشوفه مثل تافه .
> لكن الحريه فى السينما اللى اصلا مش الناس كلها بتخشها
> مثل مهم مع ان الافلام بتبقى مصنفه لمن هم دون ال18 ومن هم فوق ال 18
> الحريه بمفهوم اوسع وادق هى السينما انما بامثله تافهه هو اللبس
> ...



*خلينا نشوف هنوصل لحد فين؟

وعشان كدة أنا قولت في مشاركتي الأولى ان الغرب بدأ يتجه لليمين دلوقتي عشان يعدل الدفة شوية

*​


----------



## أنجيلا (15 فبراير 2012)

> *أنا عارف انك بتبرري الناس دي كمان بس برضة في سؤال هنا:
> 
> هل كل واحد بيتعرض للظروف دي بيعمل كدة ويبيع مبادئه من أجل المال؟
> 
> ...


*افتكر رديت ع السؤال وقلت قدرة الاحتمال بتختلفففففففففففففففففف.. وكمان السبب بيختلف...*



> *لكن من حقنا الحذر منهم** لأنهم باعوا نفسهم من أجل المال يبقى فاضلهم آيه تاني؟*


*بمعنى اذق من اجل العيش.. *

*ثم هحذر ليه؟*
*ام مثلا باعت نفسها من اجل ابنها.. فهحذر منها ليه.. ده انا برفعلها القبعة......*



> *مفتكرش ربنا يعني ممكن يسمح بتجربة تفوق احتمال الشخص نفسه
> 
> على العموم ربنا موجود*


*لاَ يَقُلْ أَحَدٌ إِذَا جُرِّبَ: «إِنِّي أُجَرَّبُ مِنْ قِبَلِ اللهِ»، لأَنَّ اللهَ غَيْرُ مُجَرَّبٍ بِالشُّرُورِ، وَهُوَ لاَ يُجَرِّبُ أَحَدًا. *


----------



## Alexander.t (15 فبراير 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *خلينا نشوف هنوصل لحد فين؟
> 
> وعشان كدة أنا قولت في مشاركتي الأولى ان الغرب بدأ يتجه لليمين دلوقتي عشان يعدل الدفة شوية
> 
> *​



*هو انا عشان مرديتش عليها فى المره الاؤلى هتكررها تانى يا جرجس وأكننا عايشين مش فاهمين ؟
غرب ايه اللى بيتجه لليمين ؟ هو احنا مش عايشين وبنشوف الاخبار ؟
وبعدين حاسس انك بتتكلم وانت عايش وسط الغرب
عارف وانا بكلمك كده كنت بتناقش مع حد عايش فى امريكا
كان بيقولى الفتره اللى فاتت وزراة التعليم كانو بيناقشو
توفير الواقى الذكرى لطلبة المدارس الثانوى عشان الامراض
وانت تقولى الغرب بيتجه لليمين !*


----------



## girgis2 (15 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *هو انا عشان مرديتش عليها فى المره الاؤلى هتكررها تانى يا جرجس وأكننا عايشين مش فاهمين ؟
> غرب ايه اللى بيتجه لليمين ؟ هو احنا مش عايشين وبنشوف الاخبار ؟
> وبعدين حاسس انك بتتكلم وانت عايش وسط الغرب
> عارف وانا بكلمك كده كنت بتناقش مع حد عايش فى امريكا
> ...



*
أيوة مهو دا طبيعي في تفكير أغلبهم

بس دا ميمنعش ان في فعلاااا اتجاه لليمين السياسي في الغرب

*​


----------



## girgis2 (15 فبراير 2012)

> *افتكر رديت ع السؤال وقلت قدرة الاحتمال بتختلفففففففففففففففففف.. وكمان السبب بيختلف...*
> 
> 
> *بمعنى اذق من اجل العيش.. *
> ...


​ 
*يعني مفيش غير الطريقة دي عشان توفر احتياجات ابنها؟
*​


> *لاَ يَقُلْ أَحَدٌ إِذَا جُرِّبَ: «إِنِّي أُجَرَّبُ مِنْ قِبَلِ اللهِ»، لأَنَّ اللهَ غَيْرُ مُجَرَّبٍ بِالشُّرُورِ، وَهُوَ لاَ يُجَرِّبُ أَحَدًا.*



*
أنا مقولتش ان الله يجرب بالشرور - حاشا - 
ولكن قولت ان ممكن يسمح بظروف أو ضائقة مالية مثلاااا

لأن الله غير مجرب بالشرور النابعة من النفس** فعلاااا*
*ويسمح بتجارب أخرى مثل *مرض / موت / خسائر مادية / فشل دنيوى / إضطهاد... http://st-takla.org/pub_Bible-Inter...b/Tafseer-Resalat-Yaakoub__01-Chapter-01.html
*
**وأعتقد ان اللي تبيع نفسها حتى لو كانت ظروفها صعبة فهي عندها استعداد برضة للشر ده لأن مش كل الناس بتتعرض لنفس الظروف ممكن تعمل كدة

وعشان كدة المفروض الحذر منها

*​


----------



## Alexander.t (15 فبراير 2012)

girgis2 قال:


> *
> أيوة مهو دا طبيعي في تفكير أغلبهم
> 
> بس دا ميمنعش ان في فعلاااا اتجاه لليمين السياسي في الغرب
> ...



*طبيعى فى تفكير أغلبهم وفى نفس الوقت بيتجهو لليمين السياسى 
يعنى اغلبهم تفكيرهم كده وبرضه اغلبهم بيتجهو لليمين السياسى !
**انت صح وانا غلط *
*الا ايه هو اصلاً اليمين السياسى ده ؟!
*


----------



## girgis2 (15 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *طبيعى فى تفكير أغلبهم وفى نفس الوقت بيتجهو لليمين السياسى
> يعنى اغلبهم تفكيرهم كده وبرضه اغلبهم بيتجهو لليمين السياسى !
> **انت صح وانا غلط *
> *الا ايه هو اصلاً اليمين السياسى ده ؟!
> *


*
يعني أنت مسكت في كلمة أغلبهم دي؟

أقصد ان دي أفكار من زمان وهما فيها ودلوقتي في شوية مش قليلين منهم بدأوا يدعموا اليمين في السياسة

يا سيدي مفيش حد صح وحد غلط

اليمين معروف انه بيتجه للدين شوية والمجتمع المحافظ أكتر من الأفكار العلمانية البحتة والا مكانش اسمه يمين بقى

أوباما ده مش قال في جامعة القاهرة هنقاوم الاباحية وكل شوية بيقتبس آيات من الانجيل في كلامه
ديفيد كاميرون ده مش ملاحظ ان أفكاره برضة محافظة شوية
وغيرهم في بلاد تانية

يبقى أكيد بيعملوا حساب للدين

ممكن فعلاااا وجودهم بشكل أكبر شوية دلوقتي يكون بسبب الارهاب اللي شافوه
بس دا برضة ميمنعش انهم فعلاااا ممكن يكون ليهم أفكار يمينية محافظة ترضي الناس المتدينة اللي هناك

*​


----------



## أنجيلا (15 فبراير 2012)

> *يعني مفيش غير الطريقة دي عشان توفر احتياجات ابنها؟*



*اه احيانا لا يتوفر غير هذه الطريقة للاسف.....*



> *أنا مقولتش ان الله يجرب بالشرور - حاشا - *
> *ولكن قولت ان ممكن يسمح بظروف أو ضائقة مالية مثلاااا*
> 
> *لأن الله غير مجرب بالشرور النابعة من النفس فعلاااا*
> ...



*سماح الله بشيء لا يعني انه راضي عليه...*
*فالرب يترك الامور تجري بقانون الطبيعة فلو ماكلتش طبيعي هتموت مش هتجلس تدعو ربنا انك متمتش وانت مش بتاكل وهكذا..............*

*المراة التي تفعل هكذا هي شريرة وعندها استعداد لتقبل الشر حتى لو كانت عاوزة تاكل ابنها... تساعد اهلها... المهم انها تصير ساقطة ومومس بينما الرجل الذي يفعل هذا وغالبا لاسباب جنسية لا يدعى لا مومس ولا ساقط مع ان الحاجيات الجنسية ليست شيئا امام الحاجيات الاقتصادية*
*المراة من تحاسب والرجل لا.......*
*وباعترافك المجتمع يلتمس الاعذار لرجل والمراة لا*
*يحيىىىىىىىى هكذا مجتمع....... *


----------



## girgis2 (15 فبراير 2012)

*


طيب مادام أنا قولت ان المجتمع غلطان في كدة يبقى فين الاختلاف هنا

مهو الراجل اللي عمل كدة هو كمان ساقط وزاني طبعاااا و يجب الحذر منه هو كمان

أنا كلامي هنا كان عن الست عشان قولتيلي نرفعلها القبعة
 
لكن تقوليلي أعذار عشان يكون الحكم هنا أخف من هنا؟

هقولك لا

لأننا بالشكل ده هنبرر أي حد يعمل أي حاجة غلط عشان ظروفه وتبقى هيصة بقى وكل من له مشاكل وظروف هيحاول يحلها بطرق مؤذية ليه وممكن لغيره كمان

*​


----------

